# Massur Birch vessel with Ebony finial



## Woodturner724 (Nov 4, 2017)

Check it out

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2017)

That is simply gorgeous! Tony


----------



## TimR (Nov 4, 2017)

James, I really like the vessel, but am thinking the finial is much too big for it. Not a strict height to height thing for the finial to the vessel, as I've seen some great examples (Jim Syvertsen's for example) where the vessel is squatty and wide enough to have a taller finial. 2/3 of largest dimension perhaps. On the finial, I'd also want to see that lower straight section as a cove that has the lower to upper diameter following a smooth curve to the top. 
Where does Massur birch come from anyway ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow that birch is some cool stuff! Love the shape of the body, the finial seems kinda big like Tim said, but the cool thing about finials is ya can keep making em till you find the magic combination...


----------



## pinky (Nov 4, 2017)

The vessel shape is spot on and finish is awesome as well. I would lose the finial and try a ebony collar. Just my .02.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodturner724 (Nov 4, 2017)

Massur birch grows in Scandanvian countries.


----------



## Woodturner724 (Nov 4, 2017)

It is my first finial topped vessel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2017)

I like it James. What are the dimensions of it? Is it hollow inside?


----------



## Mike_d_s (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful piece. 

So one question specifically for James and then generally for the other members. I've been wanting to try my hand at something like this, but for a relatively small mouth hollow form is the finial generally expected to be removable or would you fix it in place? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2017)

Stunning! I've not tried anything like this yet. Great finish! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 6, 2017)

Gawjus! - simply gawjus!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2017)

Love that little vessel! Great form and pretty wood.



Mike_d_s said:


> ...for a relatively small mouth hollow form is the finial generally expected to be removable or would you fix it in place?



I generally make them removable, but I can’t think of any reason that you couldn’t do a fixed finial. They’re a bit easier to transport safely with the finial separate, but that’s not a deal breaker.


----------



## Woodturner724 (Nov 7, 2017)

I changed out the finial. Tell me what you think.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Woodturner724 (Nov 7, 2017)

The finial was not fixed and yes it is hollow.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2017)

Very nice work. I have a couple hunks of Massur Birch in my stash. It is really interesting material. I think it is quite expensive now.


----------

